# Western Design Conference



## shangrila (Apr 5, 2007)

Took me a while to get to this but here are some pictures from the Western Design:

First is a picture of my last minut booth set up (the show had extra room and I had extra furniture)








Here is My piece.The horse desk









I entered two peices the a cherry wooden hinge drop leaf table
















Here are just a few overall shots at the show
















































This work was done by a fellow New Mexican he does this inlay all from stone.








There was just one other LumberJock there Beaverwood from North Dakota.Here is his very unique piece.








And a picture of him with the piece and the two of us together by my desk
















I had fun at the show although sales and turnout were terrible ,nobody did much of anything.I doubt I will return but at least I can say that I was accepted and displayed at it twice


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Glad to hear you had fun. The woodwork there is world class. Too bad about the turn out. I hope Jackson hole starts to support the show better. They have a jewel there and they don't even know it.


----------



## Ozzy1812 (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry I didn't get to go up to the show. I had to work, although I think the trip would have been worth it. Your work is always great. I am afraid that this years shows will have the same amount of turnout. Let us know where your next show will be and we will try to be there to support your works.


----------



## shangrila (Apr 5, 2007)

You are right Dennis I kind of wonder were that show is going.
Thank you for the kind words Ed-Hows that rocker coming??


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Looks like quite an accomplishment to be in the show!


----------



## ToddE (Aug 18, 2007)

very cool! Nice job. You should be proud of yourself. My friend and partner in my shop makes a living setting up trade shows. He travels all around the world. He just left today for Chicago. He has lost almost all his work. Even the big shows like the Consumer Electronic Show out in Las Vegas has crashed. We just did a show in Pittsburgh. It's hard finding work and even harder finding people interested in anything than the dollar store right now. But keep with your loyal customers and they will get you through the tough times. But I will say the trade shows are about 0 right now. Matter of fact, Brother backed out of the CES and that takes them out of the picture for two years! So it isn't going to be over soon, but this crunch will end and your talents will be rewarded again.


----------



## bob1638 (Oct 12, 2009)

Congratulations on being accepted into the show!

I have been aware of this show for several years. I heard when he show was in Cody, WY it had a great following. I always wanted to try and get into the show…but never seems like the right time, distance from California, $$$.

Thanks for the pix. Wishing you the best in the future with your work, you pieces look very nice.

Bob


----------

